# No More Vacation



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

I created this painting when I first moved to the town I've been living in since the beginning of 2009. Before painting this, it had been probably...5 years since I had created anything that wasn't digital.

This painting marked the end of my traditional work hibernation as well as a pivoting point in my life. The work is titled "No More Vacation" appropriately.

Let me know what you think. ^^


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry, just figured out how to use the attachments.


----------

